# favorite diet food



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

come on then whats the meal that brightens your day when your doing a strict diet?

mine is my last meal of eggs and chicken with spring onions, or a really thickly made extreme protein with cinnamon makes the diet so much easier to cope with

xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

For me it was salad, turkey, steak and a half an apple diced through it.


----------

